# Mini and new Edge - DVR not found, then error V126



## Andoe (Nov 5, 2017)

Just wanted to post my experience with reconnecting my older Mini (A93) after switching to an Edge recently. Maybe this will help some others in the same situation. I should add that I had not used the Mini in about a year and a half. After connecting it to the service it updated itself to the latest 21.9.7... UI, so far so good. Then I started to have real trouble connecting it to the Edge DVR. Under Settings --> Remote & Devices --> TiVo DVR connection it kept only showing my old BOLT (which was offline). "I don't see my TiVo Box" ---> "Refresh TiVo box list" did not help. No change after multiple reboots and reconnecting to the TiVo service on either device. When reading some of the help articles on the TiVo website I stumbled across a hint to run through the Guided Setup again, and that did the trick: this time the Edge was listed and I could connect and was happily watching LiveTV on the Mini. Then I tried watching a recording and ran into the next problem: "Recording Not Found - V126" for all recordings. Couldn't find anything about this error on this forum so I contacted TiVo Support chat. They punted to the phone helpline who were already closed at the time. I eventually decided to force a connection to the service one more time on the Mini and viola, now the recordings are streaming just fine.


----------



## smrtech (Oct 27, 2016)

I am wondering if something changed at Tivo. I had a similar problem with my 2 minis and newer Bolt Vox. All had been working fine until a week ago and then I was getting a device not found, rescan and reset still did not see it. My entire house is ethernet. The main unit, a Bolt Vox works fine, Minis still off line. They do connect to Tivo fine, but see nothing on the network to get video from. All devices show in my online account fine and remote access is set. Hmmmm.... what happened Tivo?

Sounds like there was some software update that broke it all. Just a guess...


----------



## Andoe (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds like that could be the problem for you, since you had everything working before. My situation was a bit different, with reconnecting a Mini that hadn't been online for quite a while. Have you tried running through the guided setup again? That finally coaxed it to find my DVR again.


----------



## Pigaonun (Apr 22, 2020)

smrtech said:


> I am wondering if something changed at Tivo. I had a similar problem with my 2 minis and newer Bolt Vox. All had been working fine until a week ago and then I was getting a device not found, rescan and reset still did not see it. My entire house is ethernet. The main unit, a Bolt Vox works fine, Minis still off line. They do connect to Tivo fine, but see nothing on the network to get video from. All devices show in my online account fine and remote access is set. Hmmmm.... what happened Tivo?
> 
> Sounds like there was some software update that broke it all. Just a guess...


I have two bolts and three mini voxes. After an update a little more than a week ago, something like this happened to me. I fixed that issue but am continuing to have an issue on all three minis where I get a message (only during LiveTV and recordings. Streaming apps work flawlessly) that says the mini lost connection to the host DVR. I can immediately go back and resume live tv or my recording. Sometimes this happens every 30 seconds, sometime it gives me 5 - 30 minutes before it happens again, and it has gone a couple hours without giving the the error message.

I have never gotten any error messages other than the occasional v52 and v53 but after this update I am getting errors such as v112 v421 v425 v872 v873 v874 while watching live tv or recordings but I can watch hulu, netflix and amazon prime without any errors. I've also noticed that I cannot free up the tuner by pressing the tivo button twice.


----------



## Thebreen (Nov 24, 2013)

i also had minis loose connection to roamio - they are all on MOCA - had to go thru a song and dance:
1: force connect Roamio
2) turn off MoCa
3) unplug all minis and Roamio
4) Plug in Roamio (after 30 seconds)
5) after boot up force connect Roamio
6) Turn on MoCa 
7) Force connect Roamio
8) plug in 1 mini - if successfully connected to Roamio proceed to next Mini (fortunately this worked so i dont know what i would have done if it didn't...


----------



## Pigaonun (Apr 22, 2020)

Thebreen said:


> i also had minis loose connection to roamio - they are all on MOCA - had to go thru a song and dance:
> 1: force connect Roamio
> 2) turn off MoCa
> 3) unplug all minis and Roamio
> ...


I had to do a very similar set of steps to get it to work. It's worked fine for the last couple of days and only about 1 or 2 errors have popped up since then. Tivo support was useless and kept trying to tell me that is was because I was creating moca with both my bolts. I have the 1st bolt create my moca network and the 2nd is a client that I feed the ethernet from the bolt to the xbox. Never had a problem the entire time until that update. Everything is fine now and all TVs are working again with the exact same setup. Sucks that you had a similar issue, but hopefully our experiences can help other people who have not had good assistance from the support team


----------

